# Here we go again.



## 740iBimmer (Jun 5, 2004)

I have a head light out now, do i replace the whole headlight or do i just replace the bulb i was told at the dealer that the whole headlight has to be replaced but when i examined it it looks like i can just replace the bulb. I ve search the links in Bmw forums like E38.com and cannot find installation for a blown headlight..please help..thanks


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Your dealer told you to replace the whole headlight ? 

OK, I don't know the details, but if a dealer is telling you to change the whole headlight assembly just because of a burned bulb, then please change the dealer IMMEDIATELY, before changing the bulb.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Is your car an E38 or an E32 1994 740? 

Xenon or HID? Sealed beam?


----------



## 740iBimmer (Jun 5, 2004)

Its a 93 740 i. the guy i bought it from put the blue lights in they mite be Xenon or he could of just put the blue bulbs in how can i tell?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

If the car has aftermarket equipment, _it will be hard for anyone to tell you the right answer_, unless you can describe the name/make/model etc of the light. Even then, it may not be easy. When you post a tech question, be sure to include details like that.

You will want to open up the hood and see if you can remove the bulb. Then take it to a store and get a replcement. Maybe get two and replace both, if they are an unusual color, so they will match.

If your car were stock, this would be your answer.

The 1993 740i had these as stock:










This low beam takes a 9006 bulb









This high beam takes a 9005 bulb









Photos from BavAuto.com


----------



## 740iBimmer (Jun 5, 2004)

Its the low beam one , ill go to autozone today to see if they have one. and ill check one of those car book to see how to remove it thanks..


----------

